# Tai chi?



## fyn5000 (Jul 16, 2010)

Found this while I was searching for Taijiquan information on the web.  I found it somewhat amusing.  I guess this is what one of my teachers call "Tai Cheese".  I'm not sure what postures the two models are doing.  


fyn


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 16, 2010)

:lfao: 

yup taicheese

Exercise for those that hate exercise :lol: then they don't want to train with my sifu.

A few minutes a day!!! Well it all depends on how you define "few" if a few minutes is 60 to 120 minutes a day then I agree


----------



## mograph (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh, that's great. Love the whole aesthetic, too.

Is that a single whip I almost see?


----------



## East Winds (Jul 16, 2010)

mograph,

I think you meant single wimp did you not?

Very best wishes


----------

